# I'm Leaving The Forum Indefinitely



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm not a stable person mentally, and too much has been going on. I went to my town's break-wall yesterday to debate slipping into the waves or coming home. A few weeks ago, I put a bottle partially through a 1-inch-thick wooden door when I scattered the pills I was gonna take in self-hatred, self-rage, and too much pain.
Not much goes right with me; I have problems. I hide that, and it's only been seen two or three times here that I'm not as well as I make out to be.

I'm also unsure of how to operate the new forum. I tried responding to the new owner's PM that my problem was now fixed with images, but then it wouldn't let me send a PM or my warning to him to not overwork himself since he likely has a billion PMs flooding in.
I deleted all my PMs, but still it isn't working. 
The design is also too confusing for me to make sense of-- red doesn't work in my head, and I myself feel crowded from the tight atmosphere of things.

So, until I can make myself right, I'll be gone. Unless a recent buyer doesn't send the MO like he said he would (he already got his bottle.) But I trust that he will send it. 
Otherwise, adios people, and good luck in life. May God continue to bless you; being able to get online and read something is itself a blessing.


----------



## bluesunrunner (Dec 15, 2015)

hay bear I feel the same way about the sit , ben here for years , but cant get my old user name and pass word to work .tried to get help but to no avail, guess it's time to fine a new venue.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh come on guys, hang in there. If you give it it a little time and be patient, I think the site will work out for you. Keep trying and you will eventually resolve your problems. Bear, I truly hope you get better. I know your condition is not your fault or anyone's for that matter. if you haven't already, reach out to somewhere there close to you and let them know you are going through a difficult time. They may be able to help.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree that this new forum is not as good as the last one, but hang in there Spirit Bear you have good posts. If you read this email me at nevadabottles@gmail.com I have something that you will like.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 15, 2015)

Hate to see you go, but I've been on many different forums over the years. The new one is way way way, much much better than the last one.

Sent from my Manta on tapatalk


----------



## texkev (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry guys if you have issues. Actually the last forum had loads of issues. Image uploading issues, no mobile comparability which is a huge huge problem with Google. not to mention many issues that were not seen by everyone here. VBulletin s the most common forum software out there that's why we chose it. If these issues were not fixed and corrected this site would have gone down hill. We see it all the time here with other forums, much larger than this place and it's a huge shame because they nose dive. I cannot believe how many forums I see that have gone dead. I am here 7 days a week if anyone needs help. I will make videos, posts, etc specifically for that person as to whatever they need or want. All's you have to do is ask me for help.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 16, 2015)

Sometimes I go about pitying myself, and all the time
I am being carried on great winds across the sky. 
---Chippewa saying, translated by Robert Bly​


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 16, 2015)

Spirit Bear, I sent your funds for bottle but with all the heavy duty mailing going on for Christmas it may take a little longer to get there. Sorry for any delay. Hang in there & MERRY CHRISTMAS. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 16, 2015)

Spirit, I enjoy and appreciate all you bring to this forum and I hope you stick around.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 16, 2015)

Robert, it's Mitch(goodman1966). Robert, I wish you only the best. I wish you would not go. Having been married to a woman with bipolar disorder for over 23 years I can kind of understand where you are coming from. Just know that there are good days and bad. Hopefully your good days out number the bad. And never lose your faith, it's one of your best qualities. Your friend, Mitch


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes give it some time Spirit Bear... It will take a bit of time to get used to the new forum. 
Know that you have friends here that care about your well being... Tomorrow will be a better day!
Merry Christmas to you.i

Ivan


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 19, 2015)

Bear, keep communicating, new forum, but the same folks here , who look forward to your posts and insights, you are an asset to this forum. Never burn a bridge , you can cross over, you have friends, on the other end, waiting on you. God bless you.


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 29, 2015)

Spirit,
No matter how small you feel in this existence does not compare to the loss one feels to lose someone and not be able to acknowledge their physical existence. 
Hang in there friend, every waking day is a do over.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2016)

Not sure the age of this thread, but I hope you get well Spirit Bear.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 16, 2016)

Spiritbear, we live in a time where our spirit being is being buried by all the technologies of an evolving race. It is difficult for some of us to evolve at the same rate that this world is changing. Add the complications of life's difficulties and some of us wake up one day and sense that a darkness has enveloped our world. I do not argue with myself or anyone else if the darkness is real, I just try to understand it's ramifications on my life, then look for the path that best offers a way to bring light into my darkness. The name you have chosen as your user name has a lot of power. There is a reason you chose it, or maybe it chose you. What ever the truth may be is not as important as what your name means. Remember to feed your spirit the food a spirit needs, and come to understand the power of the bear and in time the light within you can be ignited that you may be able to stand in any darkness and see the truth. May God bless your journey.


----------



## Kari (Feb 21, 2016)

This may seem harsh but am I the only one who thinks Spirits post is a bit selfish? It's been awhile since I posted here but when I was more active a couple of years ago I saw hundreds of posts from him and just as many replies. Obviously he formed some good connections with some great folks here so why would someone want to post something like that, knowing people would worry but due to geographic constraints can't do much about it, then disappear? 
I had a close family member with Bi-polar disorder and I have sympathy for those who suffer from it, but life is full of trials, we just have to do our best to manage them the best we can.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 21, 2016)

I wouldn't say selfish , just in a low spot in his existence, everybody responds differently, but you are correct in stating that he left a lot of us hanging who thought he was a pretty good guy. Maybe he will come back after awhile, but I cannot judge him that harshly...........Andy


----------



## upnorth (Mar 9, 2016)

Take care of yourself buddy. My suggestions are to seek a mental health professional and if meds are needed, take them. Realize that it often takes 2-3 weeks for the meds to really kick in. Meanwhile I would seek support groups for my illness. Humans are hard wired to socialize and isolation cuts us off from needed human interaction. I am NOT a doctor etc. but I work in human service and I see these situations a lot. I respect the bravery and honesty of a person allowing themselves to be this vulnerable by opening up. Conversely it can be a cry for help. So please seek the help that you need and search for support groups that acknowledge your illness. A chemical imbalance at birth, PTSD, Diabetes, Depression whatever, is just an illness. You are still a good person, you just have to take care of an illness. Good luck bud.


----------

